# Possible thunderstorms next Friday



## Plus7

Hello,

How would I write "next [day name]" in Czech i.e.:
"next Sunday"
"next Monday"
"next Tuesday"
"next Wednesday"
"next Thursday"
"next Friday"
"next Saturday"​This is to be used in sentences such as:
"Light snow on Tuesday through *next Friday*"
"temperatures rising to 22°C *next Monday*"​The word "next" should not be capitalized.

Is the following correct:
"příští neděle"
"příští pondělí"
"příští úterý"
"příští středa"
"příští čtvrtek"
"příští pátek"
"příští sobotu"​Also how would I translate "thunderstorms" and "possible thunderstorms" in sentences such as:
"Possible thunderstorms next Friday"
Again the words should not be capitalized.
Is this correct:
bouřek
možnost bouřek​And therefore the sentence:
možnost bouřek příští pátek​
Thank you!


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Hi Plus7, no-one's answering [probably because it's complicated - ], so here's my tuppence worth.

 A weather _*fore*cast_ (_*před*pověď_), by definition, deals with the "next" days (not the ones that have already gone), and Czech weather sites (e.g. here - in-pocasi.cz, but there are dozens of them) _*never*_ bother with "příští", although it's correct (as the adjective in the collocations you used).

With "*on* Monday", "*on* Tuesday" (etc), the problem arises with the feminine nouns (střed*a*, sobot*a* and neděl*e)* which, in the accusative case, become střed*u, *sobot*u *and neděl*i*. The other days are masculine or neuter nouns, and their accusative case ending is the same as the nominative case ending.

However, the choice of case (and preposition, if one is needed) will depend on exactly how you're intending to use these nouns in the phrase. In your phrase (AE) "Light snow on Tuesday through *next Friday*"  (BE: _Light snow from Tuesday to Friday_) you would normally say "od" (= from [+ genitive]) and "do" (= through/to [+ genitive]), so "od úter*ý* do pátk*u*". In other days of the week, the genitive ending is different again (e.g. on/from Wednesday through Saturday = od střed*y* do sobot*y*). So if you don't know the noun declension case endings in Czech grammar (there are only *14* of them to learn for [almost] every noun - ), it gets pretty complicated.

My advice is *(1)* to forget about rendering "next", because it's understood, and *(2)* for "*on* Monday" (etc) stick to the nominative form which you see on the in-pocasi website I linked to above. For "Tuesday through *next Friday"*, stick to the nominative forms and you can render "through/to" by až which you can use (idiomatically in this context) with the nominative forms (e.g. úter*ý* až střed*a*, střed*a* až neděl*e*), so in your case "Tuesday through next Friday" can be rendered as "úterý až pátek".



> Is this correct:
> bouřek - that's genitive plural ("of storms") so it's ok in the grammatical collocation "možnost bouřek" = risk/possibility of storms.



For "Possible thunderstorms next Friday" I'd stick with: "pátek - možnost bouřek". If you use your word order, you need "možnost bouřek *v* pátek", and forget about "next", as explained already. You can, of course, say "*v* pátek možnost bouřek" (*on* Friday ...), but if you use "v" + accusative (instead of just nominative - pátek) it gets complicated with some of the other days because with Wednesday and Thursday, you need "*ve* středu" and "*ve* čtvrtek".


----------



## Plus7

Thanks EM! According to those that supply the API:  "The "next-*" cases are used when the day in question is a week from today (e.g. if today is Wednesday, and we expect rain a week from today)."


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Ok, but say it's Wednesday today, and you mean Thursday in eight days' time. Next Thursday (příští čtvrtek) is going to cause the same confusion in Czech as in English: does it refer to tomorrow or eight days' time? Czech weather sites will use the date to avoid any confusion. They just do not use příští at all, though it's grammatically correct. Then there are the grammar difficulties I mentioned - the different cases and prepositions.

I would recommend pondělí 10.4, úterý 11.4, středa 12.4 etc, if that's at all possible in your context, unless you're sure you can get the grammar right. That's how the Czech websites do it, e.g. here, here, etc.


----------



## Plus7

Yes, you are right. In Greek it is also unclear. I don't know why they decided to do it that way. Maybe it makes sense in some other languages.


----------

